
China to lead world scientific research by 2020  - peter123
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/7075698/China-to-lead-world-scientific-research-by-2020.html
======
hga
Slashdot discussion [http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/01/26/0231205/China-
Will-L...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/01/26/0231205/China-Will-Lead-
World-Scientific-Research-By-2020) where at least early on many were pointing
out quantity vs. quality problems, some which go very deep (e.g. plagiarism).
When I checked, no one was claiming China's _impact_ (something that has long
been measured by citations) is significant.

ADDED: if you don't know what Cargo Cult Science is, check out e.g.:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_science>

Just because you call it science and appear to be doing things scientists do
doesn't mean you're doing real science.

